# Had any Burnt Fingers or Pulled Flat lately? Brisket Q-vew



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 13, 2010)

My wife brought home an 11.4lb packer a few days ago, saying she wanted burnt ends. I decided to try something a bit different for this brisky...burnt fingers.

So, going for the most traditional methods within my powers (I've been dying for a coal fired brisky lately anyway), I opted for the SNP with charcoal fire and fed it a few chunks of mesquite for smoke for the first 6 hours.

The weather has been a beautiful high of 58* today and no wind...perfect for a coal fired smoke run. Smoke chamber temps have been fairly easy for me to maintain in the 230-250* range...I was having so much fun playing around I just now got started uploading pics after sorting them over...haven't gotten the beast through the stall yet, so the finale will be Saturday morning...another loooooooong night ahead, so here goes!

The rub is heavy kosher salt only on the fat cap (rested for 30 minutes), then, turned over and heavily coated the meat side with kosher salt, paprika, cbp, brown sugar, minced garlic, minced onion, onion powder, chili powder, and a bit of cumin.

Started the smoke @ 10:30 AM Mountain Time, as I wanted this ready for an early lunch on Saturday.

2.5 hours into the smoke and just beginning to sweat a bit:



And, I had one slab of spares left in the freezer all by it's lonesome...took these out last-night after work to start thawing...just into the smoke:



And, after 3 hours...I foiled after 5 hours and they will rest in the fridge overnight after cooling off...these will go back on to finish with the burnt fingers and sliced flat for lunch:



At 8 hours, I decided to stick it...stalled out @ 155* though 9+ hours now...front view:


And top view:



Coals a glowin' under a 1 gallon water pot:



I am well underway to a slight twist on the burnt ends...the start of burnt fingers to follow in about...oh, I don't know...you know how these smokes can go right? OK, I'll guess about...hmm, uh, 12 hours? Uh, better make that 13 hours...you know me! LOL!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






See ya soon!!!!

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 13, 2010)

OK, this lil' brisky's kinda foolin' me...I didn't figure on separating/foiling, etc., until early morning.

Hmm...I may have to leave it whole for tonight...separate and slice the flat (a slow steam, I think, in a covered pan)...slice up the point for burnt fingers to go back into the SNP along with the foiled spare ribs...should work out fine.

The flat and point shrinkage are really having a tug-of-war going on...the fat cap is on the bottom of the heap, so without touching, I can only wait to see what that looks like:


Well, with the faster than expected smoke, it sure changes plans for me. Most of my briskets & large butts go 16-18 hours, easily...but not this fella.

More later!

Thanks

Eric


----------



## caveman (Mar 13, 2010)

I swear Eric, reading your posts seem like an epic battle of man vs. meat.  But oh how I love the way the story ends.  Keep at it!!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you, Sir! I just like to have fun with every smoke, and if things don't look quite right, sometimes a little improvising will suffice. It does seem that every smoke is a little different than the last, and keeps things more interesting. Sometimes, I stumble into something unique (at least to me), and those are the smokes I really love to work through. I always did like a good challenge.

This one had me thinking yesterday...I was itching for a little twist on the ol' brisky, and I think I found a way to scratch that itch for now.


Just about to pan and tent this bad boy @ 168*, after 13.25 hours:



Time for a soak in steam for about 6-7 hours...still laid fat cap down, with a couple ounces of water...then, it's time for a rest and my trusty steel and knife.

I think I may have forgotten what a charcoal fired brisket burn tastes like...oh yeah, I'm over-due, and oooooooooh soooooo READY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for peekin'!

Eric


----------



## bassman (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a fine looking brisket you have going there!  Looking forward to the finished pics along with the ribs.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Bassman! Hey, I'm glad I had the camera going for this one...it's gonna be crazy good stuff!



I let this bad boy steam for 6 hours at 200*, and here's what I was rewarded with:










Pulled flat, anyone?:









And, the burnt fingers:








BF's and spares are in the Smoke Vault right now. I went through about 24lbs of Kingsford blue bag last night by the time I got it panned and tented, so I decided that was enough charcoal for one burn.

I'll be looking to pull the BF's and Spare Ribs out in about 2.5 hours, and the PB is resting peacefully awaiting it's final resting place on a crusty french bread sammie!

More to follow!

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 13, 2010)

Burnt Fingers are ready:



A slab of spares to slice:





Building a pulled brisket flat sammie for 7...garnished with romaine lettuce, yellow onion and mozzarella:


I'll never claim to do a sandwich like they have @ Subway or Quizno's...I put MEAT in my my sammies...1 pulled brisket flat, one sammie...you be the judge...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!



Now, I sit me down to eat!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks all!

Eric


----------



## njmjeep (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the lesson here is that we should all be smoking more brisket!  Great job man!


----------



## grouper sandwich (Mar 13, 2010)

OHHHH....MY....GAWD! OK, I'm hungry now, headed to the fridge!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2010)

*Gotta love that sammie! ! ! !*


Bearcarver


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 13, 2010)

Dude your killing me!!  I got 45 minutes before I can carve up my strami for a sandwich 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lord I hate resting periods...  all the smells..  the anticipation...  And then posts like this lol   Hopefully I can pay it forward


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, yeah I can't do briskets often enough around here...we love this stuff!

Hope you have some leftover smoke handy, brother!

Yeah, that is a wicked one, isn't it? LOL!!!


Sorry about that brother! Hope it turns out better than ever for ya! I'm a sucker for pastrami here...nothing like a home cure & smoke!

Thanks everyone!

Eric


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow this all looked great!  I'm surprised the this thread got past me.  Normally my cat like reflexes can sense a thread containing burnt ends.  Maybe it was the twist of burnt fingers that threw me off... 
I'm assuming that they were fantastic?  Great Qview!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 19, 2010)

That is some awesome looking Q there!


----------



## thunderdome (Mar 19, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks, yes they were very good. Have you ever taken a chuck roast and cut it into 3-4 oz finger steaks and grilled them? Anyway, imagine that with a touch of Bbq sauce to glaze it up and turn crisp, and a melt in you mouth interior.......then, top it all off with that smoky goodness...oooooooooooh yeah, they were definitely good!

Thanks, I have been doing briskets a lot lately...we just can't get enough of 'em! My wife is addicted to burnt ends now, so everytime she's going to one of our brisket suppliers, she'll ask if I want another brisket and what size to grab. Gotta love that...she keeps me in brisket heaven!


Thanks, it's all in part of a day's (and most of a night's) smokin'.

Speaking of brisket heaven, my wife is heading to Sam's on Sunday this weekend and I told her to grab the biggest one they have...but, my hopes just dropped a bit when I realized they may be sold out on Sunday, as always...

Eric


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 20, 2010)

Now I am going to be perfectly honest with you... 

THIS IS WHAT LEGENDS ARE MADE OF!

Great Stuff!!!


----------



## miamirick (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow,  I get burnt fingers every weekend but its from picking up trays, racks, pots and pans!!!!   that stuff there is awesome looking!!!!  i will be doing that next weekend no dought  

i give ceremonial points for a finger well done!!!!!


----------



## jak757 (Mar 20, 2010)

Eric -- great smoke, awesome Qview.  I love the running play by play updates you provide in these.  It's almost like being there.  Well, except I can't smell the smoke...r taste the meat.  But it's the next best thing!

Great looking brisket!  Juicy...and those burnt fingers look incredible.

Thanks for another fantastic Qview!


----------



## barneypoo69 (Mar 20, 2010)

That was wonderful. I've never done any "burned-ends" or "burned-fingers" when I do a brisket (never heard of em till I joined this forum).
Looks like I need to learn how to do that.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks BT! Just another fun (& delicious) day in the thin blue smoke for me!

LMBO! This thread title was a bit deceiving, I'll admit. You won't regret doing *these* burnt fingers, or burnt ends (basically the same thing)...just ask my wife, they're addicting!

My pleasure JAK! I feel inclined to share all the goods when I have a long burn going. It just wouldn't feel right not to.

Thanks Barney. I never heard of them either 'til I came here...I'd have to say they are a "must try" for everyone doing a brisket...highly recommended for sure! Not difficult to do either, btw.

Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## okjsmoker (Mar 21, 2010)

Ive heard of burnt ends before, but never really paid any attention to what they were... till recently.

Ive got 80# of brisket to smoke coming up soon, in the past I always sliced the point, not this time!!! I decided Im gonna take all of the points and make burnt ends, or maybe even some burnt fingers.


----------

